# Wind Turbine and Solar Questions



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

My 2 wind turbines I have discovered have no braking system. Does anyone know how I can make a brake for them?


----------



## Pat Lleida (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you mean to stop it spinning when it is moving or keep it from moving when it is stopped?


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Pat Lleida said:


> Do you mean to stop it spinning when it is moving or keep it from moving when it is stopped?


Both.

My turbines are recommended only to work upto certain wind speeds, but I can find no mention on the bumpf that there is a braking system. Actually the destructions (instructions) are directly translated from Chinese so they don't tell me much full stop. However, if there is no brake I was wondering if there is some way of fitting something that would act as one, either to disconect it from the batteries and then lock it off so it doesnt turn. And / or lock it before it starts turning if we have strong winds forecast. 

Hope that all makes sense.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

As an engineer I can only say that you need serious help if you cannot manually lock them out when conditions dictate.
The only "simple" solution I can think of for you to perhaps implement is to mount them on a 90 degree wind vane type mounting whereby the wind vane 'sail' would dominate and turn the turbines sideways to the wind when it exceeded a certain velocity.


----------



## Pat Lleida (Jun 18, 2011)

Countryboy, that's a good idea.
A braking system that kicks in from the centrifugal force would work too, but there might not be room to retrofit it. Have you any pics, or a website so we could have a look?


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Pat Lleida said:


> Countryboy, that's a good idea.
> A braking system that kicks in from the centrifugal force would work too, but there might not be room to retrofit it. Have you any pics, or a website so we could have a look?


At the moment they are still in the crates that they arrived in, I will have a look at them or try and find some info regards a website with regards the specs etc and let you know soon as. 

I am a complete clot when it comes to anything like this, on the internet the turbines sounded the dogs doo dahs but now they have arrived and I have read through the bumpf I am beginning to think I am truly up the creek without a paddle. Unfortunately, the company who makes them hasnt answered my emails and the guy who sold them to me has gone out of business so I do hope you guys can give me some advice.


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

JoCatalunya said:


> Both.
> 
> My turbines are recommended only to work upto certain wind speeds, but I can find no mention on the bumpf that there is a braking system. Actually the destructions (instructions) are directly translated from Chinese so they don't tell me much full stop. However, if there is no brake I was wondering if there is some way of fitting something that would act as one, either to disconect it from the batteries and then lock it off so it doesnt turn. And / or lock it before it starts turning if we have strong winds forecast.
> 
> Hope that all makes sense.


Hey, when did you live in my house and learn this word? My son-in-law laughed like anything when he heard his son saying this and we all had to explain to him that it is something I always say and his son had learnt is from me, son-in-law had never noticed. I knew he never listened to a word I said and that confirmed it.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Maimee said:


> Hey, when did you live in my house and learn this word? My son-in-law laughed like anything when he heard his son saying this and we all had to explain to him that it is something I always say and his son had learnt is from me, son-in-law had never noticed. I knew he never listened to a word I said and that confirmed it.


I've always been there, the glimpse of something in the corner of your eye, that sound coming from an empty room,


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I'm not an expert but have an interest in these things. It might have some sort of electrical breaking system...

Wind turbine design - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

How big are they?


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

xgarb said:


> I'm not an expert but have an interest in these things. It might have some sort of electrical breaking system...
> 
> Wind turbine design - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> How big are they?


I have 2, one is a 1kw the other is a 2kw. They were built by the Shanghai People Enterprise Group Wind Power Co. They bear the mark SRM Series. The instruction manual says its speed regulation method is by YAW. (whatever that is). In the destructions it keeps on saying in the event of high winds operation should be stopped. But neglects to say how. I can see no mention of where a brake might be or how it is operated if there is one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Hiya.

I´ve installed similar doofers on boats in the UK. According to the website/info on the product, it uses the furl method of controlling rotor velocity.

When wind speed reaches its critical point (nominal is 9m/s (20 MPH) acccording to their blurb, but doesn´t state the critical, but would guess it´s around 40-50MPH), the rotor rotates around the furling hinge or pin, either vertically or horizontally. As the wind speed slows, the turbine rotor turns back into the wind. 

From what I can understand, the YAW and FURL methods are the same. Furl comes from Sailing and Yaw from Flying.

More info on YAW Yaw drive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Hope this helps!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Yossa said:


> Hiya.
> 
> I´ve installed similar doofers on boats in the UK. According to the website/info on the product, it uses the furl method of controlling rotor velocity.
> 
> ...


So does this mean I don't need a brake?

We do get some pretty terrrific winds up here, I did mention this to the guy who sold them to me and specifically asked if they had a braking system and he led me to believe they did, however, one would think it would say so in the destructions.

Or am I being a woman and expecting too much.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

From what I´ve seen of the product and spec, it does have a brake- a Furling/Yaw type. Without physically looking at it though, I wouldn´t be 100%. It would be a chocolate fireguard if it didn´t have one, mind.

Re the destructions, does it mention the YAW or FURL blurb anywhere? If all else fails, take a pikkie of the exploded diagram - the one that lists/names all the components - and post it to flickr or twitpics and I´ll have a deek.

I think you´re taking the right approach in being cautious, as they´re not cheap and can end up saving a chunk of cash, over time, if deployed correctly.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

My 1kw turbine is stopped or so it says after reading then re-reading the blurb by 'Brake by hand drag'. 
My 2kw doesnt mention this or anything neither mention furl or yaw. 

I've bought a couple of lemons haven't I.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> My 1kw turbine is stopped or so it says after reading then re-reading the blurb by 'Brake by hand drag'.
> My 2kw doesnt mention this or anything neither mention furl or yaw.
> 
> I've bought a couple of lemons haven't I.


Oh boy

I just have visions of Windy Miller caught on the sails of his windmill going round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round 

:rofl::rofl:

:laser: eep:



sorry...


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Oh boy
> 
> I just have visions of Windy Miller caught on the sails of his windmill going round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round
> 
> ...












Drew, drew, barney magrew, cuthbert, dibble and grub is all I have to say to that, oh, and, showing your age there girl. (ooohhhh, that was mean, oh, but so am I, bummer).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Drew, drew, barney magrew, cuthbert, dibble and grub is all I have to say to that, oh, and, showing your age there girl. (ooohhhh, that was mean, oh, but so am I, bummer).


don't know how old you are - but my kids are still at school


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> don't know how old you are - but my kids are still at school


They say you are as old as the man you feel, bottom, that makes me 2 years older than I really am.

Okay, I am going to say it, but only the once. I'm old enough to remember Brian Cant narrating Camblewick Green and Trumpton, old enough to remember Jackanory, as well as Peter Purvis, John Noakes and Valerie Singleton of Blue Peter fame and Johnny Morris (Animal Magic, I think) on the telly. Oh and Fred Dineage, Bunty James and Jack Hargreaves from HOW!

Oh my lord, I am positively ancient.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> They say you are as old as the man you feel, bottom, that makes me 2 years older than I really am.
> 
> Okay, I am going to say it, but only the once. I'm old enough to remember Brian Cant narrating Camblewick Green and Trumpton, old enough to remember Jackanory, as well as Peter Purvis, John Noakes and Valerie Singleton of Blue Peter fame and Johnny Morris (Animal Magic, I think) on the telly. Oh and Fred Dineage, Bunty James and Jack Hargreaves from HOW!
> 
> Oh my lord, I am positively ancient.


me too - I had my kids late..........

I met Johnny Morris once - lovely guy


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> me too - I had my kids late..........
> 
> I met Johnny Morris once - lovely guy


Well blow me, so did I, he was waiting for a train as Sheffield Midland Train Station as was back in the days of dinosaurs. He stood and chatted to a couple of guys who asked him for his autograph and afterwards I went up and told him he had made animals come alive for me and that I really did enjoy his programme. He actually had tears in his eyes bless him. I guess it must be nice to know you had so profound an effect on children and it all being good.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Well blow me, so did I, he was waiting for a train as Sheffield Midland Train Station as was back in the days of dinosaurs. He stood and chatted to a couple of guys who asked him for his autograph and afterwards I went up and told him he had made animals come alive for me and that I really did enjoy his programme. He actually had tears in his eyes bless him. I guess it must be nice to know you had so profound an effect on children and it all being good.


when I was teenager I worked at Woburn Safari Park & he did a programme there

that was the first time he met Terry Nutkins (who we all knew just as Terry from the dolphinarium) who took over from him

it used to get ever so windy there sometimes....................:focus:


----------

